# Slaughter



## drafthorse01

If the people that where so involved in closing the Slaughter houses had just looked at what they where doing this wouldn't be like this.
I have never been a fan of slaughter but it is a necessary evil in my opinion.
Now like other people said Horses are still going to Slaughter they just have to travel further and go to a country that maybe dosen't have to many rules for how to slaughter.
At least while in the US there where rules some rules.


----------



## .Delete.

Running in circles :wink: 
I have a feeling this will be lcoked just like the others. 


But i agree.


----------



## drafthorse01

.Delete. said:


> Running in circles :wink:
> I have a feeling this will be lcoked just like the others.
> 
> 
> But i agree.


I am sure it will be because no body wants to face the facts.
People think they have done Horses a favore by not slaughtering them in the US all that was done was to increase the travel time these animals have to go thru.
And force people to take car of the horses that would have gone to slaughter in other way's.
Because you can't tell me that all of the sudden the horses that used to go to slaughter are now wellcome family members you would have to be extremly naive to believe that.
I mean just think about the facts feedlote where full of Horses ready to go to the slaughter house where are they now.
People where willing to send them there at that point do you really think that has changed :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## tim

PLEASE READ THE POPULATION REDUX AND CLOSED SLAUGHTERS TOPICS _COMPLETELY_ BEFORE YOU MAKE THOSE STATEMENTS.

It's not that we dont care, we've just been over and over it so many times, noone has anything left to say.


----------



## .Delete.

tim said:


> noone has anything left to say.


Mhm. Exactly. We have run out.


----------



## PoptartShop

Yeah...no comment.


----------



## drafthorse01

tim said:


> PLEASE READ THE POPULATION REDUX AND CLOSED SLAUGHTERS TOPICS _COMPLETELY_ BEFORE YOU MAKE THOSE STATEMENTS.
> 
> It's not that we dont care, we've just been over and over it so many times, noone has anything left to say.



I don't need to all I need to do is open my backdoor and open my eyes.
I have tree comercial operations around me that uses Horses for anything from Hunting expoditions to Horse back vacation.
All of them used to take there Horses to the sale knowing who would by them because they didn't get rid of them until they couldn't be used anymore.
Now the Horses are on pastures where the other Horses pick on them they have to fight for hay because it is a large group of Horses.
I have been in the Hill several times now and called the Humane Society because of Horses that are now starving because no one wants them and no one wants to take them.
In my are hay has trippled in cost since the slaughter houses closed.
I don't really care about statistics because guess what you can take any statistik and make it fit the situation.
I come from a country that has slaughterd horses as far back as I can remember and still does.
And yes the transport and slaughter of Horses wasn't pretty and should have been regulated but the facts are the facts there are thousands of unwanted Horses they didn't all of the sudden become loved and wanted.
They are still unwanted now people just have to find different way's to get rid of them.
And I appologize to anyone that this may offend but I am just so sick of people that think they have just saved the world by stoping slaughter without looking at the larger picture.


----------



## .Delete.

Alright. We get it already. You think that slaughter is needed. 

You just repeating what other people have said. 

Your not listening. Tim was saying that the *reason why we arn't replying* is because we have already have many heated discussions about this. We have already said everything about it that we could. So please, lets move on.


----------



## drafthorse01

.Delete. said:


> Alright. We get it already. You think that slaughter is needed.
> 
> You just repeating what other people have said.
> 
> Your not listening. Tim was saying that the *reason why we arn't replying* is because we have already have many heated discussions about this. We have already said everything about it that we could. So please, lets move on.



Yes I understand it has been discussed to death but while it has been discussed to death sooo many people still make the decission to breed there mare because we just don't have enough Horses.
I understand that everyont for one reason or another is sick of the discussion and I agree I will end it here but the problem still stay's the same.
A lot of people will still make the decission that they just have this fantastic mare that just has to have some offspring.
From Mustang roundups to PMS farms to private breeders it is never there problem it's alawy's the other guy.


----------



## .Delete.

drafthorse01 said:


> but the problem still stay's the same


 :roll:


----------



## tim

drafthorse01 said:


> Yes I understand it has been discussed to death but while it has been discussed to death sooo many people still make the decission to breed there mare because we just don't have enough Horses.
> I understand that everyont for one reason or another is sick of the discussion and I agree I will end it here but the problem still stay's the same.
> A lot of people will still make the decission that they just have this fantastic mare that just has to have some offspring.
> From Mustang roundups to PMS farms to private breeders it is never there problem it's alawy's the other guy.


You think this forum will solve all the problems? You think we should just keep beating this issue to death just because the problem remains? Please don't be so naive.


----------



## love-a-hero

does the case really need to be reopened... :roll:


----------



## drafthorse01

tim said:


> drafthorse01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I understand it has been discussed to death but while it has been discussed to death sooo many people still make the decission to breed there mare because we just don't have enough Horses.
> I understand that everyont for one reason or another is sick of the discussion and I agree I will end it here but the problem still stay's the same.
> A lot of people will still make the decission that they just have this fantastic mare that just has to have some offspring.
> From Mustang roundups to PMS farms to private breeders it is never there problem it's alway's the other guy.
> 
> 
> 
> You think this forum will solve all the problems? You think we should just keep beating this issue to death just because the problem remains? Please don't be so naive.
Click to expand...


No I don't think this afaorum will solve the problem it is just a large collection of people loving Horses.
There is only one thing that can stop this STOP BREEDING MORE.


----------



## .Delete.

Ok it is clear that you are just looking for a good debate/argument. But we have already had ours. Go argue with yourself if you will. Please, spare us from annoyance.


----------



## drafthorse01

.Delete. said:


> Ok it is clear that you are just looking for a good debate/argument. But we have already had ours. Go argue with yourself if you will. Please, spare us from annoyance.


Well there is a solution for you DON'T READ IT.


----------



## Kadiel

Everyone is allowed to have their freedom of speech.

Just dont exepct other people to reply if they have already discussed it.
:shock:


----------



## Gingerrrrr

i think horse slaughter is fine if done humanely. would you rather have a horse tied to a tree starving to death? or have a horse go to slaughter and not have to endure the pain for so long? horse slaughter also keeps the population of horses down. because thanks to all those back yard breeders (and other reasons) theres a lot of unwanted foals and horses around. its like hunting deer. your shooting a deer which is putting it through pain and agony while it dies. would you rather have that done to a horse or have it sent to slaughter? if it were honestly my choice, id pick slaughter 100%.


----------



## horsestar8100

Has anyone even thought of euthanasia (putting an animal to sleep)? This is another way, other than just sending a horse to auction, and thus for slaughter. Maybe even stop breeding just for the h*ll of it. Just because you can, doesn't mean you should. Spay all animals that aren't suitable breeding animals (conformation, temperment, etc.) Stop breeding very common horses as these are very common in auctions (Tbs, qtr horses, arabs, paints (w/ and w/o markings) Standarbreds) Stop going to races and betting on horses, sorry really don't see a point in this. Don't register animals that approve of slaughter. Truth be told is everything mentioned above means money. And people aren't willing to spend even more money on a 'useless' animal. Instead they try and milk it for all it's worth. To me I'd rather see a good animal be put to sleep, rather than having it suffer, and shame on those who put money before the safety or care of their animals. Slaughter = greed

If you truely love your animal, and you can't place him in a rescue or have people 'adopt' him (with an adoption contract rescues use), just put him down. Don't know about you, but if it looks like my horse was going to be sent to auction, I'd pay the what? $300? To have him euthanized, rather than have him suffer. All ends don't have to mean slaughter.

Fast facts:
1 trailer load that is loaded with horses is roughly $30,000 per trailer load for killers. They either pay for 'no sale' or horses for very little, example a Belgian that weighs 2500lbs for $300

1lb of horse meat is $15-25 to the slaughter house (foreign owned). 

Horses often suffer in lots, in almost knee high waste, have no water, medical care, or even appropiate feed. Out in the elements.

Stolen horses often find their ways to slaughter plants (heat is turned up and they don't want to be caught and sent to jail, especially if they are the suspects.). And are slaughtered within the week.

Often illegal alians buy our horses and ship them to slaughter. 

Just because a horse is hit with a bolt gun doesn't mean he's dead. He's unconcious and could mean he wakes up. Have done papers on slaughter, and it disgusts me. If it wasn't for greed, no animal would have to suffer.


EUTHANIZE! EUTHANASIA = PAINLESS DEATH!

SAVE A HORSE! ADOPT ONE! DON'T BUY ONE! DON'T BREED ONE!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

horsestar8100 said:


> Has anyone even thought of euthanasia (putting an animal to sleep)? This is another way, other than just sending a horse to auction, and thus for slaughter. Maybe even stop breeding just for the h*ll of it. Just because you can, doesn't mean you should. Spay all animals that aren't suitable breeding animals (conformation, temperment, etc.) Stop breeding very common horses as these are very common in auctions (Tbs, qtr horses, arabs, paints (w/ and w/o markings) Standarbreds) Stop going to races and betting on horses, sorry really don't see a point in this. Don't register animals that approve of slaughter. Truth be told is everything mentioned above means money. And people aren't willing to spend even more money on a 'useless' animal. Instead they try and milk it for all it's worth. To me I'd rather see a good animal be put to sleep, rather than having it suffer, and shame on those who put money before the safety or care of their animals. Slaughter = greed


yea and what about those who cant afford euthanasia?? did you think about that? i approve HUMANE slaughter. Slaughter doesn't = greed. i wouldn't slaughter an animal for the money, but if i couldn't afford to humanely put it down, id definitely send my horse to a humane slaughter house. i agree with slaughter. don't tell me slaughter is greedy blah blah. you need to honestly face the facts. do you think deer hunting is cruel? what about all other types of slaughter (pigs, chickens, cows, etc.) if your not against those types of slaughter then your one heck of a hypocrite.


----------



## rockydq

I dont disagree with livestock slaughter...but sending a horse there because you can't afford the cost of euthanizing is BS. If you cant afford the $300, then you can't afford the horse AT ALL! $300 is a very small expense when owning a horse!


----------



## .Delete.

Should of not gotten a horse. But they do anyways. You can't help the stupidity of people, so slaughter is an alternative for that stupidity


----------



## Gingerrrrr

its not stupid...what if a family member died and you used your money to pay for a funeral then all of a sudden your horse comes down with an illness...what can you do then? what if you couldn't get the money from other people? its not a horrible thing nor is it stupid....id send my horse to slaughter if i couldn't humanely put it down first....slaughter isn't a bad thing, stop making it out to be more then it really is...


----------



## .Delete.

Hmmm. Right. So every person who has a horse and not enough money to pay for it, just had a death in the family and used up all their money on a funeral. So every person has a good excuse? Because you know, every one in the world has good intentions, everyone in the world means well, everyone who has ever sent a horse to slaughter because they couldn't afford to feed it just so happened to run out of money. No, people are stupid, people do ignorant things. People cannot grasp alot of things. I know several people who got a free pony for their kids to ride and didn't think about the costs. There are people down the street from me that kept a pony in a dog pen. Then tied it to a tree, when the pony got out. They don't have the money nore the proper place to keep a horse yet they still have one. All it gets is grass, lucky that pony is fat off grass. But, your telling me that, that is not stupid? How can that not be stupid? They don't vet it, they don't get the farrier out. Its just there. You cannot tell me that is not stupid.

I never said slaughter was bad. I am all for slaughter. What im saying is Slaughter is an alternative route for stupid people who stupidly got a horse without knowing what goes into it. I'd rather see a horse go to slaughter then starve in a pasture anyday


----------



## .Delete.

rockydq said:


> I dont disagree with livestock slaughter...but sending a horse there because you can't afford the cost of euthanizing is BS. If you cant afford the $300, then you can't afford the horse AT ALL! $300 is a very small expense when owning a horse!


In all honesty if a horse of mine needed to be put down right now, i couldn't afford it. We are having hard times right now. But my horses are still well fed and taken care of.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

yea but not all people that send there horses to slaughter are stupid. i thought thats what you were intending to say.  my bad.


----------



## .Delete.

Nuh. I wasn't saying that :wink:


----------



## tim

There's always guns. Bullets don't cost much.


----------



## PoptartShop

tim said:


> There's always guns. Bullets don't cost much.


:shock:


----------



## .Delete.

tim said:


> There's always guns. Bullets don't cost much.


 :wink:


----------



## kim_angel

Gingerrrrr said:


> its not stupid...what if a family member died and you used your money to pay for a funeral then all of a sudden your horse comes down with an illness...what can you do then? what if you couldn't get the money from other people?


First of all, thats a very far fetched "what if"
But I will play along and answer it...
so what if that happened. Well, if you had been a responsible horse owner all along, you would have a relationship with your vet. More than likely, you can bill it.


----------



## kim_angel

Gingerrrrr said:


> yea and what about those who cant afford euthanasia?? did you think about that? i approve HUMANE slaughter. Slaughter doesn't = greed. i wouldn't slaughter an animal for the money, but if i couldn't afford to humanely put it down, id definitely send my horse to a humane slaughter house..


If you cant afford euthanasia then you cant afford to own a horse and shouldnt have one. Period.


----------



## drafthorse01

kim_angel said:


> Gingerrrrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea and what about those who cant afford euthanasia?? did you think about that? i approve HUMANE slaughter. Slaughter doesn't = greed. i wouldn't slaughter an animal for the money, but if i couldn't afford to humanely put it down, id definitely send my horse to a humane slaughter house..
> 
> 
> 
> If you cant afford euthanasia then you cant afford to own a horse and shouldnt have one. Period.
Click to expand...


You make it a little to simple there are a lot of people that own Horses that don't necessarly have the money in the bank for that.
And it isn't just the eutanasia you also have to do something with the horse after that.
But besides that there are a lot of other things that can go wrong and if you are one of those lucky people that can cover anything that may go wrong with your horse great.
But a lot of people don't does that mean they shouldn't own Horses either that would mean a lot more unwanted horses.
I know the cost that is involved and I agree you have to have a plan for the what if.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

drafthorse01 said:


> kim_angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gingerrrrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea and what about those who cant afford euthanasia?? did you think about that? i approve HUMANE slaughter. Slaughter doesn't = greed. i wouldn't slaughter an animal for the money, but if i couldn't afford to humanely put it down, id definitely send my horse to a humane slaughter house..
> 
> 
> 
> If you cant afford euthanasia then you cant afford to own a horse and shouldnt have one. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make it a little to simple there are a lot of people that own Horses that don't necessarly have the money in the bank for that.
> And it isn't just the eutanasia you also have to do something with the horse after that.
> But besides that there are a lot of other things that can go wrong and if you are one of those lucky people that can cover anything that may go wrong with your horse great.
> But a lot of people don't does that mean they shouldn't own Horses either that would mean a lot more unwanted horses.
> I know the cost that is involved and I agree you have to have a plan for the what if.
Click to expand...


Thanks you. i for one know if i had to put my horse down at the moment or if anything serious happened to my horse, i wouldn't be able to afford it. but that doesn't meen i shouldn't own a horse...


----------



## .Delete.

kim_angel said:


> Gingerrrrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea and what about those who cant afford euthanasia?? did you think about that? i approve HUMANE slaughter. Slaughter doesn't = greed. i wouldn't slaughter an animal for the money, but if i couldn't afford to humanely put it down, id definitely send my horse to a humane slaughter house..
> 
> 
> 
> If you cant afford euthanasia then you cant afford to own a horse and shouldnt have one. Period.
Click to expand...

So your saying i shouldn't have a horse aye?


----------



## rockydq

Delete...if you had the funds and your horse was terminally ill and needed to be destroyed, would you put it down with euthanasia, or would you send it to slaughter?

I have no problem with sending livestock to slaughter, but I do not believe companion animals belong there, and I believe horses fall under both catergories. ex. Our neighbor breeds belgian/drafty lookin' horses for meat. They live on a section of land in a herd of about 120. These horses have had minimal handling, they are not halter broke, and want nothing to do with people- these are livestock. My horses that have carried me through hard times and blue ribbons, they are companion animals, and when their time comes I'll do and have done, anything in my power to ensure they died a dignified death.


----------



## kim_angel

Gingerrrrr said:


> drafthorse01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kim_angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gingerrrrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea and what about those who cant afford euthanasia?? did you think about that? i approve HUMANE slaughter. Slaughter doesn't = greed. i wouldn't slaughter an animal for the money, but if i couldn't afford to humanely put it down, id definitely send my horse to a humane slaughter house..
> 
> 
> 
> If you cant afford euthanasia then you cant afford to own a horse and shouldnt have one. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make it a little to simple there are a lot of people that own Horses that don't necessarly have the money in the bank for that.
> And it isn't just the eutanasia you also have to do something with the horse after that.
> But besides that there are a lot of other things that can go wrong and if you are one of those lucky people that can cover anything that may go wrong with your horse great.
> But a lot of people don't does that mean they shouldn't own Horses either that would mean a lot more unwanted horses.
> I know the cost that is involved and I agree you have to have a plan for the what if.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks you. i for one know if i had to put my horse down at the moment or if anything serious happened to my horse, i wouldn't be able to afford it. but that doesn't meen i shouldn't own a horse...
Click to expand...

So what would you do for your horse if he was seriously injured? You said you cant afford it if something happened to him. Would he have to stay injured and in pain until you could afford to treat him or afford to have him put down or would you just call the nearest kill buyer?


----------



## kim_angel

.Delete. said:


> kim_angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gingerrrrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea and what about those who cant afford euthanasia?? did you think about that? i approve HUMANE slaughter. Slaughter doesn't = greed. i wouldn't slaughter an animal for the money, but if i couldn't afford to humanely put it down, id definitely send my horse to a humane slaughter house..
> 
> 
> 
> If you cant afford euthanasia then you cant afford to own a horse and shouldnt have one. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your saying i shouldn't have a horse aye?
Click to expand...

I'll propose the same question to you...

If one of your horses was injured, would you leave him suffer or would you call the vet?

I'm not saying you have to have 400.00 in the bank sitting there just in case. But if the person has been a responsible horse owner and has had a vet out before - then the vet will more than likely come out and euthanize the hose and bill it. If someone is saying they cant afford to have the vet come out when and if their horse gets hurt - then they shouldnt have a horse.

If you cant afford to care for one, no you shouldnt have one.

I happened to get a call this morning from my barn owner. Angel is limping and can barely make it to the barn. I am at work, only one in today so I cant leave. I called the vet and he is going to the barn to take care of her. Do I have $$$$ in the bank? No. But I am having him go anyway - my horse is my responsibility and if she needs vet attention, she gets it... no if's and's or but's. Thats part of being a horse owner, thats part of owning any animal.


----------



## JustDressageIt

kim_angel said:


> .Delete. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kim_angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gingerrrrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea and what about those who cant afford euthanasia?? did you think about that? i approve HUMANE slaughter. Slaughter doesn't = greed. i wouldn't slaughter an animal for the money, but if i couldn't afford to humanely put it down, id definitely send my horse to a humane slaughter house..
> 
> 
> 
> If you cant afford euthanasia then you cant afford to own a horse and shouldnt have one. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your saying i shouldn't have a horse aye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll propose the same question to you...
> 
> If one of your horses was injured, would you leave him suffer or would you call the vet?
> 
> I'm not saying you have to have 400.00 in the bank sitting there just in case. But if the person has been a responsible horse owner and has had a vet out before - then the vet will more than likely come out and euthanize the hose and bill it. If someone is saying they cant afford to have the vet come out when and if their horse gets hurt - then they shouldnt have a horse.
> 
> If you cant afford to care for one, no you shouldnt have one.
> 
> I happened to get a call this morning from my barn owner. Angel is limping and can barely make it to the barn. I am at work, only one in today so I cant leave. I called the vet and he is going to the barn to take care of her. Do I have $$$$ in the bank? No. But I am having him go anyway - my horse is my responsibility and if she needs vet attention, she gets it... no if's and's or but's. Thats part of being a horse owner, thats part of owning any animal.
Click to expand...


This was THE single biggest factor in my hesitance to buy Maia... the fact that I didn't have money "just in case" - that made me very leery about that. 
So why did I buy her? I took on an extra job for a friend and made the money.
Would I ever hesistate to call the vet? No. I took on the responsability of another life, and it is my duty to care for her.


----------



## kim_angel

JustDressageIt said:


> This was THE single biggest factor in my hesitance to buy Maia... the fact that I didn't have money "just in case" - that made me very leery about that.
> So why did I buy her? I took on an extra job for a friend and made the money.
> Would I ever hesistate to call the vet? No. I took on the responsability of another life, and it is my duty to care for her.


THANK YOU!!!
This is EXACTLY the point I am making. 
If you take the responsibility of caring for another life, you have to accept and be ready to care for it. 

It's part of being a responsible adult.


----------



## drafthorse01

kim_angel said:


> Gingerrrrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drafthorse01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kim_angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gingerrrrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea and what about those who cant afford euthanasia?? did you think about that? i approve HUMANE slaughter. Slaughter doesn't = greed. i wouldn't slaughter an animal for the money, but if i couldn't afford to humanely put it down, id definitely send my horse to a humane slaughter house..
> 
> 
> 
> If you cant afford euthanasia then you cant afford to own a horse and shouldnt have one. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make it a little to simple there are a lot of people that own Horses that don't necessarly have the money in the bank for that.
> And it isn't just the eutanasia you also have to do something with the horse after that.
> But besides that there are a lot of other things that can go wrong and if you are one of those lucky people that can cover anything that may go wrong with your horse great.
> But a lot of people don't does that mean they shouldn't own Horses either that would mean a lot more unwanted horses.
> I know the cost that is involved and I agree you have to have a plan for the what if.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks you. i for one know if i had to put my horse down at the moment or if anything serious happened to my horse, i wouldn't be able to afford it. but that doesn't meen i shouldn't own a horse...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what would you do for your horse if he was seriously injured? You said you cant afford it if something happened to him. Would he have to stay injured and in pain until you could afford to treat him or afford to have him put down or would you just call the nearest kill buyer?
Click to expand...

I don't think anybody here said anything about not doing something in case of injury.
But a lot of Horse owners are on a budget and you have to make decissions based on it.
I wouldn't let my Horse suffer and I don't think anybody else here would either.
But to say that you shouldn't have a horse because you don't have money in the bank to cover everything is just stupid.
Like I said before I am certain that if you talked to the average Horse owner across the country a large part wouldn't alway's have the money to do everything.
But by the same token if you have that idea how about Children does everyone have great Healthcare affordable for there Children.
Well again a large part of the population dosen't so they shouldn't have kids right :?: :?: :?: 
It may not be the same thing but I can't believe that anyone on here dosen't love there horse no matter how much money they have.
I know I do I don't have the money in the bank but I will do what I can for my Horse.


----------



## kim_angel

I never said you have to have a stock pile of money in the bank. But to say you cant afford euthanasia... well if you cant afford that in an emergency, then how can you say you can afford a vet to repair an injury or colic in an emergency? 

If you (not YOU, i mean this generally speaking) cant pay for euthanasia and therefore have to send your pet to a slaughterhouse instead... then what were you ever doing with a horse to begin with?? What if it wasnt a death sentence he needed but instead health care. Why is it that health care can be afforded but not a decent death?

I dont know how it is where you live, but I have never had to pay to have a horse's corpse removed. Although, to be fair, I have only had my sisters horse put to sleep and an elderly pony in my lifetime.

But I dont understand what the difference is in being able to afford "in case of injury" vet care or "in case of euthanasia" vet care? Here euthanizing a horse costs about 250.00

_
*EDITED FOR MIS-TYPE _


----------



## drafthorse01

kim_angel said:


> I never said you have to have a stock pile of money in the bank. But to say you cant afford euthanasia... well if you cant afford that in an emergency, then how can you say you can afford a vet to repair an injury or colic in an emergency?
> 
> If you (not YOU, i mean this generally speaking) cant pay for euthanasia and therefore have to send your pet to a slaughterhouse instead... then what were you ever doing with a horse to begin with?? What if it wasnt a death sentence he needed but instead health care. Why is it that health care can be afforded but not a decent death?
> 
> I dont know how it is where you live, but I have never had to pay to have a horse's corpse removed. Although, to be fair, I have only had my sisters horse put to sleep and an elderly pony in my lifetime.
> 
> But I dont understand what the difference is in being able to afford "in case of injury" vet care or "in case of euthanasia" vet care? Here euthanizing a horse costs about 150.00


Well again I have two Horses I a draft I an arab in my state I was around when a friend put down her Clydesdale because he brocke his leg.
The vet charged her 250 that was the cheap part because than they had to get someone to get rid of the Horse.
In there case they paid someone to bring a Backhow and dig the hole for the horse.
Well total cost ended up being almost 700 dollars a bit more than your 150.
So again if every Horses owner had your thought that they shouldn't own a horse because they don't alawy's have the money in the bank for emercency's who would own there Horses YOU??

In my area alone I can think of 60% of Horses alone that are own and well taken care of by people who don't have the money in hane to pay a vet to come out unles he let's them pay it off.
And a lot of vet's in my area would if the Horse is in dire need.
But that dosen't make them any less of a good Horses owner.
I myself have had 2 Horses parrish both because I took them in from a person that had the money to take care of them but choose not to.
By the time I got them they where so far gone that the only thing we could do is put them out of there suffering.
So just because you have the money dosen't make you a good Horse owner sometimes the people that have the least care the most.


----------



## kim_angel

ok please re-read my posts a few more times because apparently you are inserting words. Somewhere along the line you are inserting the phrase where I said you need to have the money in your bank account.

I am pretty sure I said that just about any vet that you have been using for your horses care will bill an emergency, especially one like euthanasia. 

What is being said here is that sending your horse off to slaughter cause you cant afford euthanasia is a.o.k. I am saying that if you cant afford to euthanize your hose when the time comes, then you shouldnt have ever owned the horse to begin with...because if you cant afford that, then how did you afford other vet visits or emergencies? 

You are still missing the entire point.

*by the way, it was 250.00 - sorry I mis-typed. :?

Also, if irresponsible would stop owing horses they cant afford to take proper care of, perhaps then there would be less breeding, less need for rescues and less neglected horses. When every Joe Schmoe who cant afford to have a horse gets a horse it just promotes breeding. 

Kill Buyer Manny Phelps hit the nail on the head:

_"The following is a word for word quote from horse killer Manny Phelps...I mop up. I clean up the mess left by morons who just have to breed their mare. A few years later no one wants the baby anymore, so I come in to mop up. How come you never write about those morons who just have to breed their mare? Every spring I send dozens of mares and new foals to the meat plant. And every spring there are idiots breeding more babies. All of your do right for horses cause they built America is crap. The only way to do right for horses is to stop breeding them."_


----------



## kim_angel

drafthorse, let me ask you this....

if god forbid one of your horses was hurt today and needed emergency vet care... which would you do?

A) call the vet and either write a check or have it billed
B) leave it to suffer cause you dont have the money in the bank
C) send it to the slaughter house since you cant afford the vet


----------



## drafthorse01

kim_angel said:


> drafthorse, let me ask you this....
> 
> if god forbid one of your horses was hurt today and needed emergency vet care... which would you do?
> 
> A) call the vet and either write a check or have it billed
> B) leave it to suffer cause you dont have the money in the bank
> C) send it to the slaughter house since you cant afford the vet


IF MY Horse got hurt I will work it out with the vet and make payments and depending on what is wrong I will figure out a way to take care of her.
As for your other post let's say you owned a horse for many years never had a problem other than maybe regular check up's.
Now the Horse is old and with age come more problems most of the time in your own life you find yourself in a different financial position so all those years that you had the Horse you shouldn't have had it because maybe some day you may not be able to do everything you should.
Let's face it there are people that will spend thousands on the care of there animal's dogs cat's whatever than there are people who think taking there dog to the vet for shots is a waste of money well those same people own Horses too.
How about large ranches that make there living with Horses do you really think they spend a lot of money on one Horse??
Guess what if it cost to much it goes to slaughter at least that what the ranches around here do.
So again you can't tell me that depending how long you have your horse you know you will be prepaired for anything and even just putting the Horse down isn't just that bill.
Unless you are planning on leaving him or her where ever that horse was putt down.
And I did read your post and I agree with you in many parts people need to quit breeding for one and not just Horses but Dogs and cat's as well.
There are way to many people that don't have the brain power or care to crasp how bad the situation of unwanted animals really is.
But there is alway's some idiot that just has to breed his mare for whatever reason with no thought of what to do with it.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

okay my opinion. DO NOT come back at me and give me the "well what if your horse got injured today" junk....just because i am on a tight budget when it comes to owning a horse doesn't mean anything...it is what it is...some people on here act like there all offended when we say yes we would send our horses to slaughter if we couldn't afford euthanasia. get over it...

*Edited*
for inappropriate language-appy


----------



## kim_angel

Gingerrrrr said:


> okay my opinion. DO NOT come back at me and give me the "well what if your horse got injured today" bull$hit....just because i am on a tight budget when it comes to owning a horse doesn't mean anything...it is what it is...some people on here act like there all offended when we say yes we would send our horses to slaughter if we couldn't afford euthanasia. get over it...


get over it? Sure, but honestly I think its sad that you would send your horse to slaughter rather than euthanize it. I am happy that my horses will never suffer the fate that yours could possibly suffer.

If your tight budget cant afford vet care though, you shouldnt have a horse or any animal you cant afford. I stand by that.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

thanks...(rolls eyes) i support humane slaughter. i would put my horse to slaughter rather then have her suffer from pain if i couldn't afford vet care. you seriously need to stop yelling about what i would do. all that matters is what you would do with your horse. i seriously don't care what you do with your horses. but i for one would send my horse to slaughter if i couldn't afford the treatments or somethings...you make it seem like im a horrible person for my own opinions....

*Edited*
for inappropriate language-appy


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

kim_angel said:


> Gingerrrrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay my opinion. DO NOT come back at me and give me the "well what if your horse got injured today" bull$hit....just because i am on a tight budget when it comes to owning a horse doesn't mean anything...it is what it is...some people on here act like there all offended when we say yes we would send our horses to slaughter if we couldn't afford euthanasia. get over it...
> 
> 
> 
> get over it? Sure, but honestly I think its sad that you would send your horse to slaughter rather than euthanize it. I am happy that my horses will never suffer the fate that yours could possibly suffer.
> 
> If your tight budget cant afford vet care though, you shouldnt have a horse or any animal you cant afford. I stand by that.
Click to expand...


I said that over and over again. But did anybody listen? No! I come from Aussie Land, and this is what we do (DO Some research!)

The slaughter of horses for human consumption is a controversial and secretive business, its existence hard to accept by horse owners, unheard of by most members of the public. Even Austrade has it effectively smoke-screened, listing one of the companies involved as an exporter of “game meats”.[1] 

But the export of horsemeat from Australia has been going on since the 1970s, though only in a small way back then. The first major export was 7777 tonnes in 1981. The biggest ever year was 1986 when 9327 tonnes were shipped out, representing the slaughter of well over 30,000 horses. After that, although it fluctuated, there was a steady decline to 6000 tonnes in 1999, then it halved again to some 3000 tonnes in 2003, representing about 10,000 horses. But the price has steadily risen, due at least in part to the mad cow disease scares causing people to turn away from beef. The approximate export value per kilogram in 2004 was $3.30 compared with $2.70 in 1999.[2] This translates to a great deal more on the dinner table, over US$50/kg according to some sources.[3] 

It is not we Australians who are eating our horses because it is illegal to eat horsemeat here. It is diners mainly in Europe who are indulging, plus some Japanese. The two abattoirs in Australia licensed to export horsemeat are in fact Belgian-owned. They are at Peterborough in South Australia (Metro Velda Pty Ltd) and Caboolture abattoir in Queensland (Meramist Pty Ltd). 

As with cattle and other types of livestock, the best meat comes from younger animals in good condition with quality muscling. So it is not the old, broken-down horses tired of living that are killed at these two horsemeat abattoirs - they go instead to one of the 30-odd knackeries throughout Australia, there to be processed for petfood, fertiliser, hides etc. No, it is much younger horses mostly still in their prime which are slaughtered for human consumption. Exempt from this group are usually pony and draught types, which are less preferred for various reasons. Grey horses are not normally accepted either because of the likelihood of malignant melanoma, a human health risk.[4] 

So where are these quality younger animals, rarely past middle years, coming from? It is difficult to get a breakdown of breeds/types sold for slaughter. The selling agents do not keep a record and the abattoirs are not forthcoming. But even in the absence of documented figures, the finger must be pointed firmly at the racing industry, which has a very high attrition rate of fine quality, well-muscled horses still in their prime often with no road open except to a horsemeat abattoir. A significant statistic is that the peak slaughter years of the 80s also saw the highest number of Thoroughbred foals born, culminating in a record 23,697 in 1989. Apart from minor fluctuations, every year after that saw a steady decline to about 17,000 foals born in 2004.[5] This fall was paralleled by a decline in horsemeat production. It is logical to assume that the decreasing foal crop was heavily biased towards the lower end of the Thoroughbred market and therefore representative of those foals which, had they been born, would have been most likely to contribute to the horsemeat trade.

Harness racing is a related source, but it is a considerably smaller industry with a lower attrition rate because standarbreds start racing when older and stay racing longer. Pleasure horses, show and working horses and the equestrian industry in general are other sources, but the percentage would be small in comparison with Thoroughbreds because, even in the toughest disciplines, there is never the attrition rate at such a young age. A compelling reason why some do find their way to the horsemeat abattoirs though is the cost advantage in comparison with euthanasia and disposal by more compassionate means. An example from America – “Euthanizing a horse costs between $75 and $150, and disposing of the body when it cannot be buried, costs at least $250. Sending a horse to slaughter, however, nets an average $500 profit.”[6]

Another contribution to the horsemeat industry comes from the annual cull of feral horses or brumbies. Truckloads of them are transported vast distances to the abattoirs from as far away as Western Australia and the Northern Territory. But even they only represent 20- 25% of the total numbers slaughtered.[7] Of major concern, discussed in more detail under Horse welfare: transport and floating, is the stress associated with their capture, yarding and loading and then the transport itself often in double decker units designed for cattle, and a welfare code that allows them to be trucked 36 hours without water or feed.

All indications are that racing is a major contributor to the horsemeat export trade. An amazing statistic from the U.S. is that the removal of tax benefits which encouraged the breeding of racehorses saw the total number of horses slaughtered drop from 300,000 in 1990 to 88,000 in 2005.[6] That’s a whopping 70% reduction despite an influx of Premarin mares since 2002, though an offset has been an increase in rescue organizations. 

In Australia, the evidence is that failed/retired racehorses and broodmares are making up at least 60% of the industry. Some of them are just two and three years old. In a personal communication, a buyer of slaughter horses in Queensland estimated that about 80% of the horses he deals in are Thoroughbreds, 50%-60% of which are killed at Caboolture abattoir for their meat, which is exported overseas for human consumption. Some of the others are purchased for the equestrian market. The rest go to the knackery at nearby Rosewood. In the first part of 2006, Caboolture abattoir was killing about 150 horses on one day of the week, though it can and has processed 700 head a week.

Personal observation over a two-year period of horses collected in a nearby paddock prior to transport to slaughter revealed that at least 80% of them were Thoroughbreds. They were unmistakeably racing and stud farm rejects by their type and unique system of branding.
A sad truth about the racing industry and one never advertised is that worldwide, some 30% of horses bred never even start in a race due to injury or lack of ability. In addition, an Australian study (which no doubt reflects the situation elsewhere) found that 40% of 1804 racehorses aged 2-5 years and actively in work and racing over a season earned no money at all, while the earnings of 87% of them were insufficient to cover training costs.[8] But while ever unwanted horses of any breed or type continue to be bred, slaughter and the horsemeat trade will remain options for their disposal, a profitable form of convenience euthanasia.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

the reason i WOULDNT be able to afford to euthinize (sp?)my horse is because im only 14. my family is on a very tight budget at the moment so yes it would be hard to get the money to euthenize my horse. if i HAD the money id definitely euthenize my horse. but if i didn't id send my horse to slaughter. end of story.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Gingerrr OK, well, it's you horse, I'm happy you can make decisions for it. I'm not being mean or anything, but wouldn't you just put it down?


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Rachluvshorses4eva said:


> Gingerrr OK, well, it's you horse, I'm happy you can make decisions for it. I'm not being mean or anything, but wouldn't you just put it down?


yes if i had that money too, but if i didn't instead of letting her suffer id send her to slaughter so she would be out of misery quick. all i was saying was if i didn't have the money, slaughter would be my answer. but if i did in fact have the money to put her down i would do it.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Just one more thing. Would you put it down yourself?


----------



## Gingerrrrr

Rachluvshorses4eva said:


> Just one more thing. Would you put it down yourself?


no i think shooting a horse is way worse then slaughter IMO. if i had enough money to put my horse down id definitely have a vet do it the right way.


----------



## Abby

I've heard a lot of sad stories about people trying to shoot their horse and not doing it properly as well as sad stories of it being done properly. The bad thing about shooting is that when the horse dies it dies rather violently (to the onlooker) the and it is generally extremely unpleasant for them. They really just go blank and fall. It looks terrible! Even though the horse passes without knowing any to the wiser. It is really something you wouldn't want to think of when you remember your horse.


----------



## tim

Abby said:


> I've heard a lot of sad stories about people trying to shoot their horse and not doing it properly as well as sad stories of it being done properly. The bad thing about shooting is that when the horse dies it dies rather violently (to the onlooker) the and it is generally extremely unpleasant for them. They really just go blank and fall. It looks terrible! Even though the horse passes without knowing any to the wiser. It is really something you wouldn't want to think of when you remember your horse.


They still hit the ground just as hard with a lethal injection. It's not pretty either way.


----------



## JustDressageIt

I am going to throw this thread for a loop:

IF your horse got sick, and needed a veterinarian (since we're on the topic of death here, let's say it's because the horse can no longer live for one reason or another) *would you take a (an extra) job to make sure you could pay for it?*
Would this be an option for you? Rather than having the money for any emergency situation in the bank, would you do whatever it took to make sure the horse got euthanized, or would you send it to slaughter?
Another question - what if your horse got so injured that it couldn't or wouldn't be able to make it to a slaughterhouse, or an auction etc.. would you euthanize then, or contact a kill buyer directly to come and haul your horse? Or even haul it there yourself? Or would you let it die slowly and/or be in pain?

I'm just throwing that out there. If my mare got a life-threatening injury, I have the money right now and could affoard to put her down. I could also affoard to take care of a fairly hefty vet bill if that ever happened... but I had to make conscious decisions as a responsable owner to make that happen - I could have easily spent that money elsewhere, but I didn't and won't because I want to have a little nest-egg there just in case.
If Maia needed something more expensive and had a good chance of survival after treatment, I would make arrangements with the vet so I could pay it off, and I would take a second job to make it happen.

I'm not attacking anyone here, nor am I calling anyone a bad horse-owner... this is a topic that is quite interesting to me... which is odd, usually I don't even bother peeking at these threads


----------



## tim

I don't know if I'd take an extra job but I'd definitely sell something valuable. 

I would never send my horse to slaughter for euthanization purposes. People tend to forget that in the time it takes to transport the animal, the terminal illness may very well have played itself out to a painful end. The time delay defeats the entire purpose of sending it away to be killed. 

Also, I believe that the only problem slaughter can solve is overpopulation. It's not for animals that had a cozy life with loving owners; it's for rejected, unwanted animals. You don't send your pet to slaughter -- you euthanize it. To send the horse you've cared for all your life to slaughter is to throw away everything you ever worked for. You can at least let it die in the relative comfort of its home.

Slaughter is a mass production process. It just doesn't seem like the place to send an animal that you've poured your heart and soul into. I don't know if anyone else shares that opinion, but when I thought about it before writing this there seemed to be a black and white designation between what horses should be sent to slaughter, and what horses should be euthanized -- and I think it's based on morality _and_ logic. 

If slaughter houses are to be defended they should be defended by their own purposes, and it seems to me that while sending an unwanted and neglected horse to slaughter has a purpose (population reduction), sending an animal that lived in comfort and peace for most of it's life has absolutely no purpose. I see no moral defense for it either, so therefore I have to conclude that there is no reason to send your pet to die at slaughter.


----------



## JustDressageIt

tim said:


> I don't know if I'd take an extra job but I'd definitely sell something valuable.
> 
> I would never send my horse to slaughter for euthanization purposes. People tend to forget that in the time it takes to transport the animal, the terminal illness may very well have played itself out to a painful end. The time delay defeats the entire purpose of sending it away to be killed.
> 
> Also, I believe that the only problem slaughter can solve is overpopulation. It's not for animals that had a cozy life with loving owners; it's for rejected, unwanted animals. You don't send your pet to slaughter -- you euthanize it. To send the horse you've cared for all your life to slaughter is to throw away everything you ever worked for. You can at least let it die in the relative comfort of its home.
> 
> Slaughter is a mass production process. It just doesn't seem like the place to send an animal that you've poured your heart and soul into. I don't know if anyone else shares that opinion, but when I thought about it before writing this there seemed to be a black and white designation between what horses should be sent to slaughter, and what horses should be euthanized -- and I think it's based on morality _and_ logic.
> 
> If slaughter houses are to be defended they should be defended by their own purposes, and it seems to me that while sending an unwanted and neglected horse to slaughter has a purpose (population reduction), sending an animal that lived in comfort and peace for most of it's life has absolutely no purpose. I see no moral defense for it either, so therefore I have to conclude that there is no reason to send your pet to die at slaughter.


Bingo.


----------



## LuLu

tim said:


> I don't know if I'd take an extra job but I'd definitely sell something valuable.
> 
> I would never send my horse to slaughter for euthanization purposes. People tend to forget that in the time it takes to transport the animal, the terminal illness may very well have played itself out to a painful end. The time delay defeats the entire purpose of sending it away to be killed.
> 
> Also, I believe that the only problem slaughter can solve is overpopulation. It's not for animals that had a cozy life with loving owners; it's for rejected, unwanted animals. You don't send your pet to slaughter -- you euthanize it. To send the horse you've cared for all your life to slaughter is to throw away everything you ever worked for. You can at least let it die in the relative comfort of its home.
> 
> Slaughter is a mass production process. It just doesn't seem like the place to send an animal that you've poured your heart and soul into. I don't know if anyone else shares that opinion, but when I thought about it before writing this there seemed to be a black and white designation between what horses should be sent to slaughter, and what horses should be euthanized -- and I think it's based on morality _and_ logic.
> 
> If slaughter houses are to be defended they should be defended by their own purposes, and it seems to me that while sending an unwanted and neglected horse to slaughter has a purpose (population reduction), sending an animal that lived in comfort and peace for most of it's life has absolutely no purpose. I see no moral defense for it either, so therefore I have to conclude that there is no reason to send your pet to die at slaughter.


Totally agree!!! I would NEVER send my mare to slaughter, I think (and i'm not getting at anyone) it's horrible to send your beloved horse to die at slaughter, I couldn't bear the though of my best friend being killed then eaten! I completely agree with Kim_Angel, if you can't afford to euthanize your horse humanely you shouldn't have one. When you buy a horse, you are taking on the responsibility of looking after another life, and when it is time to say goodbye, you make sure it is as less stressful and painful as possible!

Okay, rant over


----------



## kim_angel

What really bothers me is this...

If you cant afford to care for your animal - you honestly shouldnt have it. I am not trying to be mean at all. But lets face it, we took on the responsibility of caring for the horse. I dont have tons of money - I have bills out the butt. But I still do what I have to do for my pets. All of them. Not because I like to spend money or can always afford to - but because I have to. Its the choice I made when I took the animal.

If you cant afford to euthanize then how can you afford other vet care like say if you horse was injured and needed stitches or something. It can get costly.

Too many people take animals that they shouldnt have. Its why we have so many horses in rescues or needing rescues, its why we have so many animals in shelters.... Because too many people dont look at the big picture, the long haul.... they just see a cute cuddly kitten or a dreamy horse. 

I dont think Ginger is a bad horse owner. But I dont think that she realizes the facts of life yet.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

kim_angel said:


> What really bothers me is this...
> 
> If you cant afford to care for your animal - you honestly shouldnt have it. I am not trying to be mean at all. But lets face it, we took on the responsibility of caring for the horse. I dont have tons of money - I have bills out the butt. But I still do what I have to do for my pets. All of them. Not because I like to spend money or can always afford to - but because I have to. Its the choice I made when I took the animal.
> 
> If you cant afford to euthanize then how can you afford other vet care like say if you horse was injured and needed stitches or something. It can get costly.
> 
> Too many people take animals that they shouldnt have. Its why we have so many horses in rescues or needing rescues, its why we have so many animals in shelters.... Because too many people dont look at the big picture, the long haul.... they just see a cute cuddly kitten or a dreamy horse.
> 
> I dont think Ginger is a bad horse owner. But I dont think that she realizes the facts of life yet.


god almighty...first off, yes i do have the funds to euthanize my horse if it had to come down to that. but im saying if i didnt i would probably send her to slaughter...its not that i dont get the facts of life but its just what i would do. and sometimes it is a tight squeeze when it comes to money here because my dad is the only person working, so at the moment, yes money is a bit tight.


----------



## JustDressageIt

deleted.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

JustDressageIt said:


> Gingerrrrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kim_angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> What really bothers me is this...
> 
> If you cant afford to care for your animal - you honestly shouldnt have it. I am not trying to be mean at all. But lets face it, we took on the responsibility of caring for the horse. I dont have tons of money - I have bills out the butt. But I still do what I have to do for my pets. All of them. Not because I like to spend money or can always afford to - but because I have to. Its the choice I made when I took the animal.
> 
> If you cant afford to euthanize then how can you afford other vet care like say if you horse was injured and needed stitches or something. It can get costly.
> 
> Too many people take animals that they shouldnt have. Its why we have so many horses in rescues or needing rescues, its why we have so many animals in shelters.... Because too many people dont look at the big picture, the long haul.... they just see a cute cuddly kitten or a dreamy horse.
> 
> I dont think Ginger is a bad horse owner. But I dont think that she realizes the facts of life yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> god almighty...first off, yes i do have the funds to euthanize my horse if it had to come down to that. but im saying if i didnt i would probably send her to slaughter...its not that i dont get the facts of life but its just what i would do. and sometimes it is a tight squeeze when it comes to money here because my dad is the only person working, so at the moment, yes money is a bit tight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, can I pose this question to you then:
> Would you go get a job to pay off a vet bill if your horse needed emergency care?
> I think that's what we're getting to here...
> When your horse gets old and unusable, will you euthanize it, or will you send it to slaughter?
Click to expand...

jeesh, everyone on here acts like i just dont care about my horse. OF COURSE I DO! if i could find an actual job that would hire a 14 yr old then yes i would try to get the money. i wouldnt just send my horse off to slaughter without trying to find someway to get the money to pay off the emergency bill. AS A LAST RESORT if i couldnt find any possible way to get money and she would suffer then yea i would obviously send her to slaughter...same goes with putting her down. i wouldnt just send her to slaughter, i would try and get the money first and if i had no possible way to get it then i would send her to slaughter..


----------



## jazzyrider

please remember the conscientious etiquette policy guys. things are getting a little too heated in here and as usual, the slaughter topic has caused some issues. lets try and keep the conversation more civil guys


----------



## JustDressageIt

Sorry, Ginger, I wasn't posing the question directly at YOU - although I can definitely see how that would be misinterpreted.

I've posted my last here.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

JustDressageIt said:


> I am going to throw this thread for a loop:
> 
> IF your horse got sick, and needed a veterinarian (since we're on the topic of death here, let's say it's because the horse can no longer live for one reason or another) *would you take a (an extra) job to make sure you could pay for it?*
> Would this be an option for you? Rather than having the money for any emergency situation in the bank, would you do whatever it took to make sure the horse got euthanized, or would you send it to slaughter?


JDI-My moto is that if you don't have the spare money put aside in case something bad happend, then you shouldn't have a horse. To me, it's pretty bad horse ownership. I'm not directing this to anyone, I'm just saying. That's one of the reasons I don't have a horse. Because if something bad happened to it, I wouldn't have the money, and for me to send it to the Slaughter House would make me hate myself for the rest of my life.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

JustDressageIt said:


> Sorry, Ginger, I wasn't posing the question directly at YOU - although I can definitely see how that would be misinterpreted.
> 
> I've posted my last here.



oopppssss sorry JDI  i think im done posting here too..


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Not to add fuel to the fire...guess there is no way to post here without doing so...Anyways...I live in VERY rural Arkansas, the cost of living is low, as well as the wages. There are times we live paycheck to paycheck other times we are doing pretty good with a nestegg in the bank. To us, horses are livestock. We love them yet they are livestock. We are taxed for our horses as livestock and we should be able to send them to slaughter. Be it right or wrong. 

Personally we would do the same for our horses as we would for our pets. If its going to be a managable disease/injury we will make every attempt to seek treatment. We will discuss our options with our vet. If it is terminal, or going to cost more than we could possibly afford. We would have the guts to put down our own animals. No vet is going to charge me to kill my own horse. They all fall the same. Its tragic and I know not everyone shares my feelings or morals. I'm not saying I'm right or wrong. Thats just who and how I am. I look at it as being responcible to my horses and family...I'd put my dog down too if need be. There is a difference between humane euthanisa(sp) and shipping your horse off to slaughter cause you cant deal with it. I choose to deal with it. These are MY opinions and hopefully I haven't offended anyone.


----------



## Deb

If you can afford to feed your horse for the next six months, then you can afford to euthenise. And there is no such thing as "humane" slaughter! Look at the videos of horse transport, slaughter and then come back and tell us all how humane it is. This is not a suggestion, it's a challenge. You breed, they die, period.


----------

